# Radio



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

After two years of putting up with a radio that would not get decent reception, (Autotrail Cherokee 2011) we have today had it replaced. The Double Din cheap Chinese Unit that was put in by Autotrail was on and off like musical chairs, although Autotrail themselves deny that there is any problem with these radios. We went to Audio Island at Grimsby and they have done a fantastic job, could not see where they had been. They did have two b entleys on their premises so that gave us confidence. They used to do all the fire service radios , navigation etc. The radio had the tv tuner built in, but now we have a seperate tv tuner behind the radio and a decent Pioneer unit, the reception is fantastic. The company are very professional, nothing is too much trouble. They have done a few motorhomes but do not advertise such. If anyone needs their radio sorting out I would highly recommend.


----------



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

I have the same problem with my Apache 632 radio, could I ask how much it cost to replace the autotrail setup?
8O


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have had five motorhomes and I don't recall any of the radios being any good really, with our latest Rapido we have a Pioneer radio which is good for DVD and flash drive music but again the radio reception is not that good. Does anyone find they get a good radio reception?

Sorry if I'm going off topic. :?


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

As I have mentioned on other threads regarding radio reception , I tried 2 different screen aerials and neither worked properly and one of them was an expensive Blaupunkt one, in the end I ran a coax cable from Status booster to cab radio, therefore using the Status tv aerial and not had a problem since , all the stations I want


----------



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

Baza, That must have been a bit of a job running the coax to the booster, how long did it take you, and are there any tips you can give to make the job easier? 8O


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

arfajob said:


> Baza, That must have been a bit of a job running the coax to the booster, how long did it take you, and are there any tips you can give to make the job easier? 8O


I think it took a couple of hours or so .
My Status booster is in the first overhead locker to the rear of drivers seat , by removing a few trims the cable goes down the void that is created where the cab joins the hab area , it comes out at the bottom where the trim is around step into cab, removed those trims fed the cable across and behind the door trim to come out under dash , I removed the centre panel above radio in centre of dash and fished the cable thru from where it was at the bottom , I then fitted a radio aerial plug to that end and a normal tv coax plug to other end .
No drilling or cutting just removing screws and trims etc.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

glad it's not just me that's pee'd off with the installed radio (mine's in a Rollerteam) and am thinking of getting it replaced.

I don't get why manufacturers install such cheap [email protected] when by slotting in a decent unit is only going to cost them a small amount extra (maybe £100 at B2B prices) which is easily recouped by adding a bit more to the sales price - or even absorbing it when the new unit is in the £30+K range


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> glad it's not just me that's pee'd off with the installed radio (mine's in a Rollerteam) and am thinking of getting it replaced.
> 
> I don't get why manufacturers install such cheap [email protected] when by slotting in a decent unit is only going to cost them a small amount extra (maybe £100 at B2B prices) which is easily recouped by adding a bit more to the sales price - or even absorbing it when the new unit is in the £30+K range


Its not the cheap radio that p-ssed me off but the lack of decent aerial this must cost less than the radio , even a crap radio will work if it has a decent aerial , I was changing mine to a pioneer double din unit anyway


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

fatbuddha said:


> glad it's not just me that's pee'd off with the installed radio (mine's in a Rollerteam) and am thinking of getting it replaced.
> 
> I don't get why manufacturers install such cheap [email protected] when by slotting in a decent unit is only going to cost them a small amount extra (maybe £100 at B2B prices) which is easily recouped by adding a bit more to the sales price - or even absorbing it when the new unit is in the £30+K range


I suggest you go with Gradadbaza as above. We did this a couple of years ago and with the same radio fitted have great reception. With a couple of connectors and some co-ax the problem is solved. No need to fork out on expensive kit, although I have had pioneer sets in the past and they were great.

Gary.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We never have tele in our vans so using the tv aerial isn't an option for us but maybe going for a better aerial would be a way to go. :?


----------



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Baza, I'll look into it.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

grandadbaza said:


> As I have mentioned on other threads regarding radio reception , I tried 2 different screen aerials and neither worked properly and one of them was an expensive Blaupunkt one, in the end I ran a coax cable from Status booster to cab radio, therefore using the Status tv aerial and not had a problem since , all the stations I want


Hey Baza,
looks a good idea as it is proven and works,
my question what coax did you use?
is there some speacial radio stuff or does the sat stuff in my shed do it??
thanks Misty


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

grandadbaza said:


> As I have mentioned on other threads regarding radio reception , I tried 2 different screen aerials and neither worked properly and one of them was an expensive Blaupunkt one, in the end I ran a coax cable from Status booster to cab radio, therefore using the Status tv aerial and not had a problem since , all the stations I want


Bit late to be asking this, but did you need to power up the status with 12 volts, or did the aerial function OK without power?


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Can you still use the radio when under way on the road or is the aerial too directional to be used in this way? We have a Status aerial with a booster also.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

To reiterate:
Do you need to turn on the boosters 12volt supply?
Can you still use the radio "on the road"?
Also do you need to extend the telescopic arms on the Status to receive radio signals?

Many Thanks
Mel.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Baron1 said:


> To reiterate:
> Do you need to turn on the boosters 12volt supply?
> Can you still use the radio "on the road"?
> Also do you need to extend the telescopic arms on the Status to receive radio signals?
> ...


Absolutely no need to power the booster. After all the one in your car works fine without, and so did ours in the van. Really good and inexpensive solution.

Gary.

Edit. Sorry missed the bit about the arms. Not absolutely necessary but I did pull mine out a little. Why not try without and se how it works.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for that Gary, I'll let you know how I get on!

Mel.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, thanks for that info, Gary.


----------

